# Débit WIFI en chute lors de l'activation du bluetooth



## BigEdison (11 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de me rendre compte que sur mon PB 15" le débit de l'airport chutait terriblement lorsque j'active le bluetooth, je passe de 3Mo/s a 800ko/s lorsque j'active ce dernier !! pour info le bluetooth est intégré au Powerbook et j'utilise le canal 11 pour le wifi.
Quelqu'un a déja rencontré ce phénomène ?

PS : Je suis en X.4.1 avec la dernière version de firmware bluetooth


----------



## bertrandthx (11 Juillet 2005)

Tiens c'est marrant, moi aussi j'ai constaté ce bug sur un Alu12" de premiere generation. 

Je suis même obligé de désactiver le BT pour pouvoir surfer  
Par contre, je ne sais pas pourquoi ni comment cela se produit, c'est assez aléatoire !

Etrange ...


----------



## BigEdison (19 Juillet 2005)

Personne d'autre dans le même cas ?


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2005)

vous avez essayé l'options "robustesse d'interférences" dans le menu Airport ?


----------



## BigEdison (19 Juillet 2005)

Oui j'ai essayé mais rien n'y fait..j'ai même essayé de changer le canal wifi de mon access point...pareil.........


----------



## daffyb (19 Juillet 2005)

Ben c'est pas vraiment un bug.
Le wifi et le bluetooth "discutent" sur la même fréquence de 2,4 GHz. Il en résulte donc des interférences...


----------

